# OK Ice Storm Pictures



## cretahillsgal (Feb 2, 2010)

Some of these pictures were taken last Thursday. Most were taken last Friday. Wish I could video.

In this little town (Olustee OK) where I am staying they really didn't have the damage to their poles and electrical lines. Just tree damage.

It is a shame that something that can be so beautiful can be soooo destructive.


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Feb 2, 2010)

WOW!

Still praying for you all!

Robin


----------



## cretahillsgal (Feb 2, 2010)

This is our towns little park. They have been working so hard the last few months pouring sidewalks and fixing it up. Some of these trees are almost 100 years old and have been badly damaged. One is split in 3 parts and on the ground completely.
















This is my babysitters house. Its in there somewhere.











Just some more pics around here...





















This is my aunts newest birch tree. She put her patio chairs under it to prop it up when the ice started to build. LOl


----------



## cretahillsgal (Feb 2, 2010)

This tree is one of my aunts newest oak trees that she just bought. It broke in half about 3 ft off the ground.






These are her fruitless mulberry trees. They held up really well. Instead of breaking they just drooped really low.











Walking on this grass has been like walking on marbles.










To give you an idea the twig in this ice is about the size of a pencil. And the little shoots off of the left side are actually icicles that started to form before the limbs started to droop.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh my gosh, that is just horrible. My heart goes out to all those that are affected by this. Such a beautiful tragedy.

I don't mean to sound stupid, but what causes an ice storm? Is it rain that freezes after falling? Or hail? I have lived in Southern California my whole life, and we have never seen weather like that before. I've seen snow here 7 times that I can ever remember (4 of which it actually stuck), and hail 3 times.


----------



## ruffian (Feb 2, 2010)

How horribly beautiful. My heart goes out to those suffering through this.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Feb 3, 2010)

Great pictures of Mother Nature at her most beautiful worst. I sure hope your babysitter's family is ok. There definitely doesn't appear to be a house under all that mess. Another problem with this type storm is that there will still be branches and limbs falling for months (and in some cases years) later. Our ice storm was 2 years ago and I'm still picking up falling debris occasionally.


----------



## wingnut (Feb 3, 2010)

Awesome photos! It is a shame such beauty can cause some really awful things to happen.


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Feb 3, 2010)

you certainly captured some awesome pictures to depict what's going on. photos are beautiful but agree there's alot of hardship associated with that beauty. what a shame.

We're thinking of everyone -


----------



## Loess Hills (Feb 3, 2010)

[SIZE=10pt]Your pictures of the devastation send chills up my spine. And we think we've had a hard winter here in northwest Iowa![/SIZE]

It looks like an ICE tornado ripped through the countryside. A terrible beauty.

Sending prayers that all will stay safe and warmer weather will bring some relief in Oklahoma.


----------



## Shari (Feb 3, 2010)

Those are some incredible photos. Hope things are beginning to thaw out now and that everyone is ok!


----------



## HGFarm (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## srpwildrose (Feb 3, 2010)

Good pictures.

How devasting. Hope everything is alright with you and your horses.


----------



## RockinSMiniature (Feb 4, 2010)

Ahh!!... Remind me of what we had in couple years ago!...

But our trees broke, snap and FALL and I had to keep the miniature in the barn for few days.

As worry if the limb will fall hit the miniature and our road way on the street, we CAN"T get out...

Can't use the tractor to move the broken trees and limbs, we had to wait for about a week to get all thaw out and finally we can move and clean up and we have no electric for 10 days!

It wasn't FUN at all and we had to rent a lift to trimmed the trees and it was like almost 4 flat trailer that we had to haul the limbs and stumps to the city place as they will take care of it for us.

It was like a tornado hit, but so THICK of ices and I don't think I have a photos on my computer.

STAY warm and be careful!..


----------



## barnbum (Feb 4, 2010)

You captured it well--better than that. I love the close ups. We've had a few of those here, and I'd not wish them on anyone.


----------



## uwharrie (Feb 4, 2010)

that is one heck of an ice storm. I am surprized that everyone did not lose power!


----------



## cretahillsgal (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Some fo the awesome sights that I saw I just could NOT capture on film.

uwharrie... everyone here DID lose power. Was about a 30-40 mile swath about 80-100 long. Not a single town had power. That is part of the reason that it took sooo long for them to get power restored here.

But it is slowly coming back. All of the little towns in our county now have some power restored to them. The rural areas are still without. And they are still telling me another 3 weeks.

Everyone has been awesome! And there are crews working on the lines everywhere you look.

I remember other ice storms, both in Ok and other states. But this is my first time to experience it first-hand.

All the horses are doing great! Thankfully my electric fence charger is solar. LOL!


----------



## minih (Feb 5, 2010)

I always feel sorry for everyone in an ice storm, we have sat thru several living in Arkansas we usually get ice instead of snow. There is nothing worse than sitting in a house with no electricity listening to the trees snap and hoping they don't fall on your house. I have been keeping them all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 5, 2010)

Unbelievable!!! The thickness compared with your hand is eye opening! Thanks for sharing. I've tried to keep up with this on the news, but they aren't giving much. Beautiful area btw.....


----------



## lilnickers (Feb 6, 2010)

WOW, thinking of you all in this devastation! Mother Nature can be so powerful, it is just amazing





Looking at your photos brought back alot of memories from our Icestorm '98. It hit 3 counties in NY. Our particular area was without power for 21 days!! I had big horses then, and they had to stay in the barn the remainder of the winter, due to ALL the fencing was grounded by countless trees. It was crazy



WE carried water daily from the creek. Hope to NEVER go through that again.

I must say though ...it made for *lots* of family time





Hang in there, things _will_ get back to normal.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 6, 2010)

Julie,

my area looked pretty much like yours. Our power is still down, but we are excited to see line being worked on a few miles from us!

Just want to add a couple of pictures to your graphic description:







And here is the automated wildlife feeder we have. Besides the daily grain it throws out, I am supplementing sunflower seeds, maize heads and peanuts. Notice the red cardinal. We keep a trash can lid bungied on the top, but the raccoons still find a way to get into it sometimes. I doubt the birds could have found any seeds in the frozen landscape. The feeder is a very popular hangout! We have seen more predator tracks there lately, though.


----------



## cretahillsgal (Feb 7, 2010)

That pictue of the porch swing is AMAZING!!!! You really need to send that to Gary England and say "look here! What we are dealing with!" LOL

I LOVE how the icicles are curved because of the wind that was blowing.

Hope you get your power back soon!


----------

